# Kitten in distress- PLEASE HELP VERY URGENT



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

one of the kittens(about 4 to 5 days old) is in distress. It looks like he is trying to deficate. First orange stuff was coming out and now he has like a red ball sticking out of his bum. He looks like he is in pain!!The mother has been licking his bum. But he has been taking kind of gasps so that he can poo. What does he have?? Can i help him???? 

Please someone help

_Edit- Zalensia please dont write in all capitals._


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

It sounds like his anus could have prolapsed. You need to get him to a vet ASAP! He is likely to be in pain and needs to be seen NOW!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

He definately needs veterinarian care.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I managed to phone vet and she told me that it was a prolapses. She told me to try and push the res ball back in with oil and keep it like that and I managed to put it back in. But he is still taking deep breaths and looks like he is in pain. Vet told me that if he makes it through we can operate him when he is older. I hope he makes it through. Pray for him pls


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

sending prayers the the sweet baby keep us posted


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Poor thing. Isn't there anything the vet can do for him now besides shove the ball back in?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

It doesn't sound like the kitten even SAW the vet?


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I would definatly take the kitten to the vet. We had a dog that had puppies when I was younger and that happened to one of the pups, and they were able to fix it when she was a couple weeks old. The vet told my mom if she wouldnt have brought her in and had it done she would have died on us. Please get the baby to the vet ASAP.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Vet told me on the phone that their was no use of taking the kitten to her because he was too young to be operated. Vet told me that at that age nothing can be done. He told me to do what I already posted and if he pulls through he may have to be operated at an older age.

However today I am taking him to my vet because the other one was not my normal vet because he does not work on Sat and I coluldnt get him at home.

Kitten looks to be much betther though. He is feeding from his mum again and is breathing normally. But I will take him to my vet to get him checked. 

For Your information
I am not exactly the kind of person that does not take my pets to the vet. Actually I am at the vet very often, cos I like to be on the safe side and dont like to see them suffer.


----------

